# dynamic armature



## bolts69 (Dec 24, 2009)

Does anyone know if dynamic armature is still selling. I sent him an email 2 days and I haven't heard back.


----------



## Mayan2012 (Apr 12, 2015)

don't know, but you could always try dchomotors.com.


----------



## Paul R (Nov 3, 2009)

Not sure what is going on with Dynamic. Currently seems difficult to reach him.

Unless you want custom arms, I think you have to provide DC HO Motors with the arm to balance and true. 

Another option for balanced and trued stock armatures is Tornado arms offered by One Stop Slot Shop. 

In general I have gotten better performance out of the Dynamic arms, but the Tornado arms are good as well.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

availability of good arms is the question.
my last dynamic arm had a super thin comm plate that went bye bye on me


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

I did ge some good arms from mrc and onestop


----------



## Paul R (Nov 3, 2009)

Never had any issues with a Dynamic arm


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

There is a limit to how much you can true a pancake armature. I have had good luck with DC HO Motors armatures, but he does not work up stock T-Jet armatures, so even his 16 ohm arms would not be legal for Fray or ECHORR T-Jet SS racing. The Tornado armatures that One Stop Slot Shop sells are very good.


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

bolts69 said:


> Does anyone know if dynamic armature is still selling. I sent him an email 2 days and I haven't heard back.


He's still selling, but is probably gearing up for the Fray in Ferndale.

You may need to be patient.


----------



## Paul R (Nov 3, 2009)

Rich Dumas said:


> There is a limit to how much you can true a pancake armature. I have had good luck with DC HO Motors armatures, but he does not work up stock T-Jet armatures, so even his 16 ohm arms would not be legal for Fray or ECHORR T-Jet SS racing. The Tornado armatures that One Stop Slot Shop sells are very good.


If you look on his website under Services you will see he offers balancing and truing if you provide the arm. That would produce a legal arm.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

That would be fine if you had any arms that would be any good if they were balanced and trued. The hitch with a lot of NOS T-Jet arms is that they are not worth the effort. That seems to be the reason that a lot of people that do pancake armatures do not sell Fray legal arms, they would have to pick through a lot of stock arms to find a few that would be winners.


----------



## Paul R (Nov 3, 2009)

If you says so.


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

Paul R said:


> If you look on his website under Services you will see he offers balancing and truing if you provide the arm. That would produce a legal arm.


I have over a dozen Dynamic arms.

NONE of them are duds. Sure, some are better than others, but all of them are smooth and drivable.

I've NEVER had any com problems.

Just bite the bullet, and buy an arm from RC, you won't regret it.


----------



## Paul R (Nov 3, 2009)

I think the challenge is getting in touch with RC. I have also used his arms and have been very happy with them.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

> The hitch with a lot of NOS T-Jet arms is that they are not worth the effort. That seems to be the reason that a lot of people that do pancake armatures do not sell Fray legal arms, they would have to pick through a lot of stock arms to find a few that would be winners.



I am not sure that stops some of the folks based on the arms I have received in the past


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

Later T-Jet armatures had poor quality control. The stacks could be off center, the commutator could be off center, warped or tilted. If the stacks and/or commutator are off center the arm will be badly out of balance. Sometimes the armature shaft is not straight, you can't balance the arm until you fix that. When the stacks are off center they usually get trued, but if much material has to be removed then each pole will have unequal magnetic properties and the arm will not have as much power as you might want.
It seems to me that people buy worked up arms because the want to race them. I have bought a number of those and found that they were not competative.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

for me, a arm at min does about 28,000 rpm (no gear)
26.000 to 25,000 is in general pretty slow for me.

I got some once that were in the 20,000 range!:beatdeadhorse::beatdeadhorse:

I was like WOW, these are crap.

so far most of the ones I got from mrt and onestop are in the 30k+ range


----------



## bolts69 (Dec 24, 2009)

What is MRT?


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

http://shop.mmvhoracer.com/


----------

